# Forum > News > OC News >  Five Rules of Respect

## Alkhara Majere

Let us turn over a new leaf. I offer these Five Rules of Respect.

1. A little kindness goes a long way.Always be polite when you post, even if you strongly disagree with something that is said.Answer questions if you can. If it is a common question, direct them to our FAQ. If it is a question best answered on another forum or in an existing thread, refer them there. Otherwise, answer it yourself. No need to be unfriendly.If you feel that you cannot answer kindly, don't reply at all. It is better to say nothing, than to spread ill-will on this forum.2. Respect the intent of the thread.Questions and debates are common here, and those asking the questions are directed here by the larger forum community and the moderators, because they know they will recieve informed, respectful opinions. Feel free to offer your opinion, but do so in a way and tone that reflects well upon the community.3. Be respectful of other people's work.When criticizing other people's work, be constructive.Offer helpful suggestions.Tell them what they have done right, as well as where they need to improve.Be polite about it. There is no need to flame people.4. English is a wondrous language. We encourage you to use it.Make your posts clear and understandable. For longer posts, consider writing it out in MS Word first, and running a spell check.5. Trolls.Trolling and Flaming is not allowed on the site. We ask that all members show respect for each other.If a post blatently breaks the rules simply report it, as opposed to calling the poster a name.Report troll threads using the "R" (Report) button.This method really does work. Be patient.Do not reply with "/reported." Report the thread and move on. Anything else simply encourages the troll.

*Failure to comply with these rules may result in a warning or a ban from one of the staff members.*

These Five Rules of Respect are designed to make our forum the sort of place we all want it to be. It can be this way. It can a relaxing, fun place to participate, but only if we make it so. It is up to each of us to contribute to that congenial atmosphere. It is up to each of us to take that extra pause, and consider not just what we say, but how we choose to say it. Are we being respectful and polite, even in the face of those who wish to offend and anger us? Are we being examples to others here? Are we being the sort of posters that we would want to interact with? It's up to us... 

-Alkhara Majere
MMOwned Staff

----------


## KuRIoS

on another note, breaking these rules may result in a warning, or a ban, from one of the staff members,

----------


## Flying Piggy

Thank you Majere .

----------


## ryanster

ok thank you i will obay

----------


## Nugma

Pew pew pew pew pew pew. Good stuffs!

----------


## Tenni-T

Great stuff. Beautifull. I already look forward to be hangin around an even more lovely mmowned. Thank you.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

sexual  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Xepher

FAQ ftw, I think everyone should be required to read the faq before comepleting registratoin..

----------


## Nugma

> FAQ ftw, I think everyone should be required to read the faq before comepleting registratoin..


You are required to do that allready?

----------


## Fault

R-e-s-p-e-c-t , find out what it means to me...

----------


## treyska

/reported for trying to make the internet a better place.  :Wink:

----------


## ShortButStrong

awesome everyone should listen to this.

----------


## Glynbeard

> R-e-s-p-e-c-t , find out what it means to me...

----------


## Squirllz

good idea  :Smile:  will now use these rewlz d00d

----------


## kiler01

niceeeee :wavey:

----------


## Dajoker

good theres a lot flamers :Frown:

----------


## itachi_curse

if i have been warmed , what does it mean ?

----------


## Koliho

i wondered what is a forum troll? :S

----------


## g4ngofla

Yes thank you for posting this. I post something, people start flaming even tough I said don't get offended.

----------


## Debt

Majere the last of the Gents
As a wise man in the holy dvd said
"R-E-S-T-E-C-P, Do you even know what that spells?
Restecp?,
yes, Restecp"

----------


## Chsz

get Mozilla it has a spell checker built in  :Wink:

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> get Mozilla it has a spell checker built in


That it does.

----------


## Bhood21

Gotta give some credit for someone on a forum that does things that are constructive.

----------


## Monex

oke le dokele

----------


## Devildoc70

Thats some pretty good rules.. if only everyone could see these

----------


## Alkhara Majere

> Thats some pretty good rules.. if only everyone could see these


Everyone can!

----------


## Tenni-T

Am I the only one who think theese rules isn't being followed at all? Im not here to be mr. I-never-say-or-do-anything-wrong I just think that this forum is becomming more and more rotten every day... I see so many ppl talk shit to eachother for no reasons at all.. But this is ofc. just the way it is on the internet unfortunately... Internet is the home of ppl alter egos.. Here they can say what they dont have the guts to say in RL.. Hmm.. But its a shame I think, and it would be really cool if the mods would try to keep this down, even though its probably almost impossible... Well I just wanted to whine a little.. 

*Peace*,Tenned.  :Smile:

----------


## Obex

Cristism:
a good critic will not go NOOB GTFO U SUKKK :fu:. A good critic says what they liked and disliked and what needs improvement and will try to balance out negative points with good ones 



what i hate to see is peeps registered since october with 2 posts both of wich are flams 

More people need to be active and when i say active that dosnt mean finiding bugs and posting guides allthough those things are good active allso mean using flash chat giving constructive critisem ACTULY POSTING AT ALL yes you know who you are 

Following Alks rules and rembering tip like myn makes the place a happyer land and many bonuses awates the person who becoms a active member and you wont get 15 rep for flams i can tell you that now

----------


## Scorproyale

If Mmowned were Like this, Wow It would be awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Debt

Actually i know this goes off topic but what is flashchat/how do i get on MMOwned's? or is this another contrib+ feature?

----------


## Nimaasuss

Just got a PM from KuRIoS about flaming....probably should've came here sooner and read the rules...

Is it bad if I said that people who beleive in Snitchstianity are anti-christs? If they don't beleive in God then they are...aren't they?

----------


## KuRIoS

ahh m8 it was more the "go die in hell" part  :Wink:

----------


## Nimaasuss

> ahh m8 it was more the "go die in hell" part


It wasn't "go die in hell" it was "you're going to god's hell+the heaven of gaming" Delete it if you don't like it KuRIoS...

----------


## KuRIoS

thats what i did, didnt i?  :Wink:  hence the pm m8  :Smile:

----------


## Nimaasuss

> thats what i did, didnt i?  hence the pm m8


I mean't delete this my previous post...

----------


## Phase228

lolz yah im gonna be sure to follo these =P never noticed them b4(so im sorry *coughs* Snitch)




> Just got a PM from KuRIoS about flaming....probably should've came here sooner and read the rules...
> 
> Is it bad if I said that people who beleive in Snitchstianity are anti-christs? If they don't beleive in God then they are...aren't they?


oyah btw doesnt mean ther anti-christ if they dont belive they only anti-christ if they try and overrule/Disprove Christ/Jesus/God otherwise there another religion/athesist
just to clear that up  :Wink:

----------


## 2dgreengiant

should 6 rules of respect

Rule 6: Love 2DGreengiant ^^ and marlo ofc

----------


## Phase228

> should 6 rules of respect
> 
> Rule 6: Love 2DGreengiant ^^ Phase228 and Marlo ofc


yah i just edited that post to fit more

----------


## goider

lol, nice edit. 

i am deffietly guilty, but i go on and off with positive/negative posts.
meh, such is life :Smile:

----------


## Puff

Cool  :Wink:

----------


## Chrispee

sexyy love it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alkhara Majere

All staff members of MMOwned are cracking down on the people who choose to violate these rules. We *enforce* them.

----------


## giffel123

Nice : >> thanks

----------


## Traz

Good post this well defo help people

----------


## Fault

lawls guys, there is no such thing as anti-christs, or well depends on how u look at the word, but really, THE anti-christ, also refered to as the beast (where 666 comes from) is the being spawned of satan, that will destroy the world, and christ will come and save the masses before then, according to the book of revolations.

Though i have no idea how that relates to the topic post

----------


## megalord20

those arnt rules but there

----------


## zabean

great rules i would have read them sooner exsept i didnt now they were here untill i was reading flying piggys backspace scam thing (bi the way its asome if u read this)

----------


## PwnzorPony

Thanks for the Information xD

----------

